
Ask HN: Does the world need another note-keeping app? - methochris
i am personally not satisfied with any of the options out there for note keeping. theres plenty of stuff like Evernote and Onenote for writing stuff but I find their one-level-folder organization structure to be hard to navigate and digging up information down the road cumbersome.<p>i really desire an application that allows me to store all the bits of information i come across and want to save and access later. something more akin to a bookmarking service, but for notes and with search and multi-level-tree folder organizing. despite this being an issue as old as the internet itself and countless attempts to solve the problem, i really don&#x27;t see or have heard of a solution that does what i want simply and awesomely. this would also be a web-only app so that notes are available immediately between devices and no waiting for syncing.<p>i want to build this and i want to know if anyone feels the same and if so, would you be willing to pay for a solution?
======
PaulHoule
I think the problem can be made more tractable by taking the square root of it
and building a search/browsing interface over existing apps.

~~~
methochris
meh, i would never invest in building a business on the back of a company that
could ruin me by disabling one little API key

~~~
PaulHoule
OneNote exports data in files with a defined format, so they can't ruin you
that way. For search to be useful, it is going to have to work over email,
documents, and everything else anyway. Otherwise you are going to have to
search for everything in 15 places whenever you want to look for something.

